# Hello, SoCal Racer/Cruiser here; C&C 101



## Capt.Redbird (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello west coast sailors,
I am from back east and lived and sailed for many years on Lake Michigan. When I first came out here 5 years ago I was racing PHRF on anything I could find. Then I met some awesome sailors of the Farr 30's and STAR Class and kicked around with them for a few years. Last year I got to demo a 2011 C&C 115 for most of the season. Tough boat windward leaward in light air but she killed LRC races. I'm thinking of buying the new C&C 101. Anyone want to weigh in on this? I know there are none out here but maybe Great Lakes or East Coast has had a ride on one...
Cheers!
Capt.Redbird


----------

